# Using the canon R and the BG-E22 vertical grip VERTICALLY with touch-drag



## archiea (May 26, 2019)

Hey gang,

Just picked up the BG-E22 battery grip to mainly provide extra battery power for when you shoot with Wi-Fi transfer on. Secondly to help with the 70-200 balance and vertical shooting.

Regarding touch drag, I had it mapped to the top right quadrant when I shot before the grip.

Heres the problem: when shooting with the vertical grip VERTICALLY, the touch drag is STILL mapped to the top right, except when it’s vertical it end up being located on the top left...the farthest point from my thumb. It’s still operates like I was holding the camera as I would without the vertical grip; by the orig handle.

To equate this with the 5d3/4, the vertical grip comes with an additional joystick on the vertical grip, to essential recreate the same focusing ability when you use the grip vertically.

Since the canon R doesn’t come with a joystick, the touch-drag is it’s primary focusing system. By not providing a solution for touch dragging while using the battery vertically, its the same as if the 5D vertical grip didn’t provide a joystick.

SOLUTION:

Firmware update to alter the “TOUCH & DRAG AF SETTING” submenu “ACTIVE TOUCH AREA” to include and option to rotate the equivalent desired selection when the camera is vertical AND has a vertical grip attached.
In other words, if the R without the grip has the top right quarter of the screen mapped, when you use it vertically with your hand on the vertical grip, it’s still mapped to the top right,. However since the camera is being grip vertically with the BG-E22, the ACTIVE TOUCH AREA is effectively the top LEFT now.

Idealy, canon should make the ACTIVE TOUCH AREA include a second ACTIVE TOUCH AREA selection when the BG-E22 grip is attached AND the camera is in its vertical position. This is probably more critical if you have the position method being set to ABSOLUTE.

INTERM SOLUTION:

If you use the upper right (or any quadrant) AND use RELATIVE positioning method, set it from TOP RIGHT to RIGHT, that way the “top right” of the screen is still active when you hold the camera vertically with the BG-E22 attached.
I hadn’t seen this covered in any reviews so I thought I’d post it.

Any thoughts


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2019)

For me, top right is the worst possible position, because my thumb seems to sit on the top right corner of the screen. I bought the grip to try and keep my thumb off that area. My battery lasts me a very long time, so the 2nd one just adds more weight. The USB charger is nice to have though. I found a Canon authorized store selling them for $250.


----------



## archiea (May 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

one thing to look out for with the low price in some is that I believe canon sells the grip only WITHOUT the usb charger for the lesser price. 

FYI, the usb charger only charges the batteries serially, i.e. one ofter the other. Also the handle has to be in the off over position to charge. 

MT Spokane, my thumb is all over the touch drag feature, hence why thumb position was important to me. I've never had a "thumb problem" like some with the touch bar, and my M5 has trained me to use touch drag for years before the R came around. 

BTW, the reason for my battery drainage is use of wifi transfer as I shoot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2019)

archiea said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> one thing to look out for with the low price in some is that I believe canon sells the grip only WITHOUT the usb charger for the lesser price.



I verified that this was a authorized dealer before I ordered it, and the grip was new and complete, including USB charger. I've been around more than a few years and know all the tricks.

They still have it for that price. I'm not sure why, their other Canon stuff is all sold at MAP.









Canon 3086C002 BG-E22 Battery Grip For EOS R Camera


Buy the Canon 3086C002, BG-E22 Battery Grip for EOS R Camera at Full Compass Systems. 0% Financing and Free Shipping on thousands of items!




www.fullcompass.com





I've transferred images to Adobe Lightroom on my phone and then to the cloud, but I don't transfer them to my NAS when shooting within range of my Wi-Fi access points.

I have very large hands, so my thumb keeps creeping onto the top ocorner of the screen, I've turned the touch bar off because it was always being activated.

Even with its flaws, I tend to use it more than my 5D MK IV because it is easier to carry. I generally don't like grips, but it helps solve a issue, so I had to compromise.

Unfortunately, all the dual Canon chargers I've owned charge sequentially, so that came as no surprise, but it was one of the first things I verified.


----------

